# Betta hunting Ghost Shrimp like a mad man!



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

So I decided to add 3 ghost shrimp to my 3.5 gallon tank. For the first few hours the betta didn't notice them but now he is actively swimming around and hunting them. They keep going to different hiding spots and the betta finds them flushes them out and chases one. I have noticed he keeps checking the spots they have been hiding in over and over.

I hope my betta doesn't get stressed chasing them around. Hopefully he will just give up and deal with it. Needless to say I am not expecting the ghost shrimp to last he will get lucky eventually if he keeps at it.

Any other stories of betta doing this to their ghost shrimp? I will give an update if he eats any of them.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Bettas are CARNIVORES! In the wild, the hunt for their food. I had to put my betta in my 5g NPT for awhile...he killed 1 of my baby blue pearl shrimp...in just an hr!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

He's after a tasty elusive snack. Some boys need a bachelor pad just for themself.


----------



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

well so far Ive been able to spot two of the three ghost shrimp in the tank. Not sure if he got one or not but the beast still hungers for delicious shrimp. Although He is at least resting now and behaving more normal so I am not worried about him exhausting him self while on the prowl.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

If he's eaten a shrimp he will probably look bloated.


----------



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

well Ive lost two shrimp so far. The betta ate the legs off one and didn't mess with the other one. I found the shrimp turned completely white and dead. I also found at least two Molt exoskeletons laying around. I wonder if they molted and died or what.

In any case my Betta must not have liked the way they tasted because he hasn't bothered to chase the other one around. (the betta it self is fine. He is not bloated and still wants me to feed him every time I walk by)


----------



## Sandrilene (May 21, 2011)

my ghost shrimp and betta chase each other around when they get bored i guess. there is no lunging just curiosity or something and its not continuous just randomly woke up and found them swimming after each other. But my betta is more interested in just being able to swim then anything else right now. he really hated the pet store container. Shrimp are tasty though. Perhaps he knows this somehow. ;-)


----------



## Sandrilene (May 21, 2011)

Since my heater didn`t arrive when it was supose to i put my ghost shrimp for the tank in with my first fish. While he gets along great with 2 ghost shrimp after two they become food and he hunts them. whats the saying 2 is company, 3s a crowd? it seems to be true with my betta and shrimp. Maybe he is like mine and will only tolerate a couple.


----------

